# So the other day I turbo charged my tractor....



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Man this looks fun!

http://www.wimp.com/turbotractor/


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

So that's how they plow fields now !!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Those front tires do not appear to be Z rated.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I gotta add one more video to watch. Gotta love a Rube Goldberg

http://www.wimp.com/athletepowered/


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

dude those are bad ass!!!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I suspect that'll void his warranty don't ya think?


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I gotta add one more video to watch. Gotta love a Rube Goldberg
> 
> http://www.wimp.com/athletepowered/


That's a lot of work for a red bull. I wish they tasted better, I would buy more, I love the stuff that they support.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

huntingbuddy said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> > I gotta add one more video to watch. Gotta love a Rube Goldberg
> ...


Tastes like carbonated ditch water


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Man this looks fun!
> 
> http://www.wimp.com/turbotractor/


  Man O man, wish my dad was alive to see that.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Tastes like carbonated ditch water


In honor of the ditch parrots we will be chasing tomorrow, I'll be drinking some carbonated ditch water!

Those vids are awesome.


----------

